# Jaw wired together 4 a month what would you do ???



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

OK in January im going for an operation on my jaw and afterwards im gonna be laid up in bed with my jaw wired up for about a month. This is obviously gonna mean im will lose a fair bit of size with only being able to eat liquidize food and not training.

So should i go all out and eat like crazy putting on as much size as humanly possible before January and not worry about fat or should i clean bulk ?

I have just gone from 15 stone to 12.5 stone after losing some unwanted fat so dont like the thought of getting fat again, in hinesight i shouldnt have bothered but i guess i now know i can do it.

On a second note i am a natural trainer but have been toying with the idea of using for ages now, does anyone know if i could use some gear in some way either to aid me in a big bulk up or maybe help me retain muscle while im of after my operation, or would it be a waste and better to just wait until afterwards when im fully back up and running.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i lived on mashed potato, scrambled eggs, water and soup

not the best diet but gives you some options

i will note that i didnt have mine wired though, i had a splint on it and couldnt chew so it's hard to say if any of my suggestions are applicable

good luck with it


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I had my jaw wired up when i was 16 from a bad car crash mate.

Couldnt really tell you what to do before hand only what to do whilst its wired up,all food goes in the blender...even my sunday dinner,ar$e was like a blood orange.

You wont be able to gorge food down when you have them out as the muscles in the jaw hardly open....i lived on hob nobs for two days after...not a bad thing that.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Eddie abbew is one of our better heavyweights and liquidises most of his food.

Get loadsa good dvds in, don't touch any gear while your laid up and then not until your back to full fitness it would be a total waste.

No point eating loads youl just get fat if your sedentary eat clean


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> No point eating loads youl just get fat if your sedentary eat clean


X2. I never had my jaw wired shut. But when I had my tonsoles out, I couldn't eat properly, my whole throat got infected, so was an actual nightmare. But never the less, stuck to clean foods. Obviously I struggled to eat a lot and at times was eating some rubbish likes sweets etc. But I found after a month of all that nonsense back to the gym was a bit of a nightmare, but I've gained it all back now.

A lot will depend on your genetics, your structure etc. Liquidizing is a good bet tbh. Just bulk up until your operation then think of it as a mini cut lol. Just keep the carbs low as you will just be sitting about probs, protein high to maintain muscle and a nice selection EFA's.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Good luck  - I shattered my jaw when I was 18 and it was a b*tch trying to eat well - it is much easier theses days as things like MRP's are much less expensive and taste pretty good. A few years ago I had a stomach op and could only have a liquid diet - the nutritionist at the hospital was a F**king joke - the only thing they gave me to eat was jelly and ice cream - luckily I'd cone out and bought a s**tload of MRP's - I think it was by a co called Evolution - they were fantastic and stopped me loosing a stack of size over the next 3 months.


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Cheers guys im gonna stick to a clean bulk til then.

Can anyone advise on how much weight you should be putting on on a monthly basis ?

Im 29 6'3 currently weighing 12.6 stone.

On my last bulk last year i put on about 2 stone within 12 months which was obviously too much as i was a fat bastard.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

just buy a blender and blend all your normal meals and buy a big straw...... simple!!!!

same food, same calories, no loss of anything


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MissBC said:


> just buy a blender and blend all your normal meals and buy a big straw...... simple!!!!
> 
> same food, same calories, no loss of anything


I disagree to an extent.

It's been proven that chewing your food actually helps digestion by the fact that when you chew you produce saliva and stomach bile - which in turn helps digestion.

If you bypass this process then you simply pass out a lot of the food with out making the most of the nutritional content.

In this situation, however, I'd say it's probably the guys best option to retain as much size as possible.

As peahead said though - hope you've got some baby wipes - cos the OP will have a sore **** from a liquidized diet. Sup up :beer:


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Cheers peeps,

Its funny that the thing im most worried about at the moment is losing my prescious muscle i should probably be thinking about the pain im gonna be in after the op.

One thing i focus my mind on is a whole month of Modern Warfare 2. LOL


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I would worry more bout having to listen to the wife / girlfriend rabbiting on and not being able to tell her to shut up.

Cod: modern warefare 2 does sound like a good option.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

PACEY said:


> I would worry more bout having to listen to the wife / girlfriend rabbiting on and not being able to tell her to shut up.
> 
> Cod: modern warefare 2 does sound like a good option.


Lol on the games.

I sat on my ass for like a month solid playing the PS3. Im like level 60 on COD4. Level 35? on COD W.A.W. Completed both. Completed infamous twice. Completed uncharted etc.

I've built muscle on my fingers I think :laugh:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

two years and I will be having an op on my jaw to, gotta have it moved forward a few mm. Also told I would be wired shut for a few months as well which is a bitch.


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

chopperead said:


> Cheers peeps,
> 
> Its funny that the thing im most worried about at the moment is losing my prescious muscle i should probably be thinking about the pain im gonna be in after the op.
> 
> One thing i focus my mind on is a whole month of Modern Warfare 2. LOL


No direct experience with situation but I would advise making sure that you keep your protein intake high (at least 1.5g per pound of bodyweight per day) to ensure minimal loss of muscle mass.


----------

